# Long Iron shanks!



## Mattie (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi All

Now that im starting to use my 5,6 and 7 irons and im starting to shank quite abit. My short irons are perfect and go really fast, straight and far!

I think what I am doing is pulling my arms down too fast rather than swinging at the ball on a slightly shallower plain for the low irons, so im pulling the club in at impact and hitting off the toe! Thats what I think im doing anyway, does that make sense to anyone?

Havent got a lesson until January so any advice would be appreciated, if not ill stick to short irons for now 

Mattie


----------



## bobmac (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi,
   Just need to clarify one thing first.
A shank is where the ball is struck by the bottom of the shaft of the club, not the toe.
Which are you hitting, the toe or the shaft?
And when you do hit the clubface, does it start ok but then veer off to the right?


----------



## Mattie (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi
Most of the time it does shoot off at 45* and it also curls even more round!

Ive not used my long iroms much so ive always swang in quite a high plain with my hands quite close. Think I need to move my hands out a little for the longer clubs.

Mattie


----------



## drawboy (Dec 5, 2009)

Think wide through impact try and keep wide all the way through the hitting area this will stop you coming back too much on the inside and you should start hitting the middle of the face more.


----------



## Screwback (Dec 5, 2009)

Mattie keep your right hip from moving and problem solved!!!


----------



## bobmac (Dec 5, 2009)

Mattie keep your right hip from moving and problem solved!!!
		
Click to expand...

On a full swing?


----------



## Screwback (Dec 5, 2009)

Mattie keep your right hip from moving and problem solved!!!
		
Click to expand...

On a full swing?
		
Click to expand...

Yes

Its not my personal advice but i had problem with the dreaded S****s a couple of years back and a mate of mine told me to do this an it worked a treat


----------



## THJahar (Dec 5, 2009)

before you go and alter your swing i'd check the ball position first.
Do you set up with a short iron with it set behind the ball.
lower the club handle to your left knee. and take note where it touches your leg. (probably about 2 or 3 fingers above your knee cap)
Then repeat the same task with your long irons. If it differs in position (i.e higher up the leg) then you've got the ball too close for the long irons.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 5, 2009)

I don't want to make it any more complicated for you but check your balance and hip motion. I had a real bad dose of the shanks a few weeks ago. I was moving my weight onto the toes too much through the swing and swaying and not turning the hips. The swaying move gave the impression of turning as I swung but was merely moving me away from the original set up position and shifting the weight.


----------



## Mattie (Dec 6, 2009)

Cool

Some good stuff there 
Im still only learning and im happy with the results so far after 4 months but I am thinking the ball is too close!

Will work on all those, thanks guys.

Mattie


----------



## In_The_Rough (Dec 6, 2009)

Hip swaying and not turning can be 1 of the causes also make sure you are not stood to close to the ball as this is what was causing my problem a while ago.


----------



## Mattie (Dec 6, 2009)

I think I need help with the distance away from the ball with the longer clubs.

Off to the range every day next week LOL!


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 7, 2009)

to be pedantic, they aren't long irons, long irons are 4 and up, these are mid.

but this I was told applies to any club (except putting & chipping).

for these clubs ball should be about mid-stance, maybe a little further forward but no further back. 
take your stance, feet <u>not more than shoulder width</u> apart, standing upright, back straight.
grasp club and raise straight in front of you keeping arms straight. bend from the waist until the club touches the ground. if this is not behind the ball, move and do it again. now you can soften the knees.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 7, 2009)

Here's a guide







Knees soft, not bent
back straight
arms hanging from the shoulders and 2-3 inches forward of  vertical towards the ball looking down the line
The weight should be even throughout the feet and not favour the heels or toes and above all you should feel comfortable and balanced

HTH


----------



## richart (Dec 7, 2009)

I would get that lesson moved forward.I had the shanks and it completely ruined my enjoyment of the game.If they reappear i would be getting a lesson next day.
Only alternative i would recommend is to try hybrid clubs,instead of long irons.


----------



## skiffer (Dec 7, 2009)

I had an attack of the Shermans last year...
Went for a lesson and the pro identifed a problem with my release. I was not squaring the clubhead through impact and leading with the heel. This also manifests itself as a slice with the driver (cutting across the ball).
Nothing to do with my set-up.
I worked hard on rotating my forearms through impact and have never struck the ball better from tee to green.
Pity about my short game


----------



## Mattie (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi

Well all my clubs are 1" longer so I would class them as long. My 5 iron is the same length as a normal 3 iron coupled with my long arms... pretty long 

I was better today though as I put the ball further away and was trying to swing at the ball rather than what felt like a push.

I have only been playing since July so things arent too bad. Its a dificult game they say!!!

Mattie


----------



## Split_Fairway (Dec 8, 2009)

practise makes perfect, dont spend all your time on the one club or you will only be good with that club and rubbish with the rest. speaking from personal experience with the driver


----------



## Mattie (Dec 8, 2009)

No probs 

I do concentrate on the wedges and short irons!
I think its just a case of practice as you say.

My tutor says I can hit a 9 iron better than people who
have been playing for years which is kinda cool.

Thanks
Mattie


----------

